
Ask HN: What do you use for Payroll? - hayksaakian
I&#x27;m looking for something that can pay founders (LLC &#x27;guaranteed payments&#x27;), contractors (1099), or employees on a monthly basis automatically.<p>(Note: Google Rankings and SEO and reviews are too easy to game, that&#x27;s why i&#x27;m looking for direct feedback on payroll tools&#x2F;services).<p>If it files all the necessary tax&#x2F;legal paperwork for us that would be awesome.<p>I&#x27;ve heard of &#x27;zen payroll&#x27; but not sure what else is good out there.
======
pritianka
Gusto

